# [Networking Question] Is it possible to hog more internet bandwidth in Wifi?



## huzaifa b arab (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it true that P2P softwares like Limewire, ares, utorrent, kazaa, Vuze etc are capable of leeching more internet bandwidth than a pc is supposed to get?

If yes is there any way to counter it?
If not is there any way to get a greater share of bandwidth?

Because whenever a guy at our hostel starts downloading stuff my speed drops from 45 KBps to 0.4-3 KBps that too even if I and him are the only 2 guys are connected to the Wifi network.

As for the Technical Specifications :-

Our hostel connection is Tata Indicom Unlimited 384 Kbps connection on a Netgear Wifi router. I am not sure of the model number but it looks like the Netgear WGR614 router.
I am running XP SP2 with FDM as my download manager and I download via http from rapidshare. My wifi card is Intel 2200BG (802.11 b/g) and "g" is set as my preferred band.
From what I know, that guy is using Vista Premium and has a laptop with a 802.11 n wifi card. 

Having a limited networking knowledge I assume I might have terrible basic concepts and must have made some of you laugh. If that is the case, please feel free to correct me.

Thank you.


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 19, 2008)

huzaifa b arab said:


> Is it true that P2P softwares like Limewire, ares, utorrent, kazaa, Vuze etc are capable of leeching more internet bandwidth than a pc is supposed to get?
> 
> If yes is there any way to counter it?
> If not is there any way to get a greater share of bandwidth?
> ...



Hi Dude, There is nothing wrong in this! If in place p2p software if he uses DAP or any download manager also it will hog the whole network! At the end of the day its random.. If someone download ,all the speed comes down because he is eating up all the bandwidth unless you have specified servers which will allocate specific amount of bandwidth to each one of you like corporate offices!

One way you can handle is use DAP to download in place of default download manager!

If you see its like fighting between the apps who can capture more bandwidth!

One more thing you can do is stop certain applications(torrents,DAP etc) to run which you can configure in your router!


----------



## huzaifa b arab (Dec 19, 2008)

Thx for the info mate...
But I really doubt the distribution might be random. I assumed it depends upon the number of clients connected; so when traffic is high, I guess the router must split it equally. Since I don't have access to the router and the guy who manages it doesn't care. Also I think Free Download manager is as good as DAP. Care to clear this up?

Thanks again.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 19, 2008)

huzaifa b arab said:


> Thx for the info mate...
> But I really doubt the distribution might be random. I assumed it depends upon the number of clients connected; so when traffic is high, I guess the router must split it equally. Since I don't have access to the router and the guy who manages it doesn't care. Also I think Free Download manager is as good as DAP. Care to clear this up?
> 
> Thanks again.



The Bandwidth distribution is not random.. It is based on first come first serve basis... you demand more bandwidth at the beginning .. u will get it till the end


----------



## huzaifa b arab (Dec 20, 2008)

adi007 said:


> The Bandwidth distribution is not random.. It is based on first come first serve basis... you demand more bandwidth at the beginning .. u will get it till the end



By that Logic, if I am downloading since the start of the day and getting max speeds and that guy starts downloading after me, he should be the one getting low speeds.
Are you sure about this?

Thx for your response adi.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 20, 2008)

huzaifa b arab said:


> By that Logic, if I am downloading since the start of the day and getting max speeds and that guy starts downloading after me, he should be the one getting low speeds.
> Are you sure about this?
> 
> Thx for your response adi.



Yup i can confirm that coz i used to do the same thing in cafe and all others used to complain that they are getting low speeds ... even i used to fake that i am also getting less speeds


----------



## huzaifa b arab (Dec 21, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Yup i can confirm that coz i used to do the same thing in cafe and all others used to complain that they are getting low speeds ... even i used to fake that i am also getting less speeds



LOL! same here...
Thanks anyway. I guess I will have to experiment on that one. Will post if I get any leads.


----------

